# Essure problem



## tpkeith (Apr 15, 2008)

Pt. continued to have pain after Essure procedure.  Physician did laparoscopy to determine source of pain and found Essure device had broken and was partially visible in the pelvis.  She had adhesions from the sigmoid to the uterus as well as tube & ovary.  The long portion of the device had perforated the tube and was embedded.  It was freed from the adhesion and there was no perforation to the uterus or colon.  After retrieval, the tube was fulgurated.  Can you tell me how to code this?  Thanks!


----------



## adwood68 (Apr 23, 2008)

*I give this a try*

How about:

For the removal of embedded Essure try 58679-78with dx 996.39, 614.6, 568.0
For the fulguration of tube try 58670-78,51 with dx 996.39, 614.6, 568.0, 
V25.2

Angie Wood, CPC


----------

